
I have a week off, and a new Mac - camclay
Been working through and learning Swift, and am wanting to build something.<p>Any good ideas, or small projects?<p>Have been looking at setting up a Perfect (perfect.org) server, and setting up a web app.<p>Thanks for the ideas,
Cam
======
speg
I just spent the week playing with Swift for the first time in a while.

I hadn't seen Perfect yet, but that looks neat!

A couple ideas I wanted to try:

* Twilio messaging app.

* Minimalist browser (no JS or CSS) maybe rendering HTML in various UIViews.

